# Use Descriptive and Complete Thread Titles, and Write More Readable Posts



## Matrix (Mar 3, 2018)

1. Always use a *descriptive and complete title* when starting a new thread, a long title is preferred. The thread title should clearly tell what a thread is about.

2. Please don't use all-capital words in thread titles.

3. Write a summary or quote one or two paragraphs when using external links.

If a thread violates any of the three rules above, it may be *removed *without notice.

4. If you write a long post, please separate it into several paragraphs for easier reading.


----------



## Matrix (Sep 28, 2019)

I still see new threads with vague titles, if you are an old member, that's very hard for me to understand.

*If I see a thread that I can't tell what it's about by its title, I will delete it.*


----------



## johndoe (Sep 28, 2019)

I skip vague titles.


----------



## Matrix (Sep 28, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I skip vague titles.


That's great. I hope other members do the same so that I can delete such threads without having to delete too many replies.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 28, 2019)

I noticed it today. And you're right. Just don't want to make the poster feel bad. It was a good post. And you or someone made it better.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 11, 2020)

I still edit vague titles instead of deleting the threads, but I'm really tired of doing it. Next time I see a thread with a vague title, I'll delete it without even reading it, no matter how well it's written, or how many replies it got. I don't think one who doesn't care to come up with a meaningful title can write any good posts.

By using vague titles, you are showing no respect to other members, you are wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Devi (Mar 11, 2020)

Matrix said:


> By using vague titles, you are showing no respect to other members, you are wasting everyone's time.



True.  Not only that, but *every* time members read the post title, they have to either remember what the heck the post was about or go into it to re-learn it.


----------



## kburra (Mar 11, 2020)

No need either to type the title in CAPS , notice that too is becoming more and more prevalent???


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2020)

kburra said:


> No need either to type the title in CAPS , notice that too is becoming more and more prevalent???


That's because we're all going deaf!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That's because we're all going deaf!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 11, 2020)

Matrix said:


> I still see new threads with vague titles, if you are an old member, that's very hard for me to understand.
> 
> *If I see a thread that I can't tell what it's about by its title, I will delete it.*


But... we're all old members.    (J/K, don't ban me pls.)


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

Ok got it.


----------

